# РЕШЕНО: Запуск скрипта вместо bash

## Pavel.M.A

Добрый день,

интерисует такой вопрос, есть гентуу последняя на 3.18 ядре, хочу при логине по ssh запускать скрипт, вместо оболочки, пытаюсь сделать такое

```
useradd -s /usr/local/scripts/myscript_shel.sh -m testuser
```

создаётся юзер в /etc/passwd

```
test:x:1002:1002::/home/test:myscript_shel.sh
```

но при попытке зайти пользователем, он не входит в оболочку, если вместо скрипта поставить bash,sh etc - юзер заходит...

стоит генту старенькая 

```
Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 #7 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 11 11:16:30 EET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 5130 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

так там этот метод работает, юзер логинится и сразу попадает в скрипт, без оболочки....

может кто-то сталкивался с бодобной задачей ?

----------

## MAH69K

А в логах-то ошибки есть какие? У скрипта права на исполнение есть?

----------

## Pavel.M.A

в логах пишет:

```
sshd[13084]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for test from x.x.x.x
```

и всё....

UPD:

Ура разобрался, оказывается нужно было добавить в файл /etc/shells путь к скрипту, после добавления всё заработало на ура...

всем спасибо. тему можно закрыть.

----------

